# A Good Reason To Stick With Budgies...



## MiniFlock (Feb 27, 2008)

I woke up from an afternoon nap today and found our nanday conure Krikkit getting up in my face. I gave her a couple of kisses and shooed her off.

I woke up a second time from my nap and found Krikkit getting up in my face again. I gave her another couple of kisses and shooed her off again.

The third time I woke up, I had a broken front tooth!

_ -- mf_

(Sorry for the iffy topic, but I kept screwing up my password at talkparrots.com and am locked out for a short time, and I was DYING to post this somewhere!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Perhaps it would be best to put your conure in her cage when you decide to nap?*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow
How did your conure break your tooth though??
That is scary :wow:*


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

You must be a heavy sleeper for that to happen!!!!!! Wow......


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...a conure that wants to be a dentist...

Just Kidding....sorry you lost a tooth, and I agree with Deborah, no 
napping unless she is in the cage...


----------



## MiniFlock (Feb 27, 2008)

Well... the tooth was actually broken already, so it was weakened/damaged -- but while I was sleeping with my big mouth open, she got a firm grip on what's left of it with her beak and *snapped* another chunk off the edge of it! Or maybe she forced my mouth open herself... wouldn't be her first time to try! (And Uli the crimson-belly would crawl right on up inside my mouth and *live* there if I'd let him, I swear!)

-- mf

(Video: Uli thinks for you!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205316995949331


)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness gracious! What a determined little bird  

I hope the damage isn't irreparable--luckily she didn't break it to begin with!


----------



## MiniFlock (Feb 27, 2008)

A different kind of bird caused the original damage - a particularly bad tern!


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

You really should not be letting her near your mouth and certainly not letting her into it. Human saliva contains bacteria is particularly nasty to birds. Not to mention the accidental damage you can cause by being asleep with her free to roam. I have known people accidently roll over and kill their parrots and thats before you add in the trouble they get themselves into.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't imagine just going to sleep with my birds out. If anything happened to them while I was sleeping I'd be devastated.


----------

